# Flower essences



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone working with them ???

What are Flower Essences?

Flower essences are the blossoms of plants prepared from a sun infusion in a bowl of water, then further diluted, potentized, and then preserved with brandy. These preparations embody the distinct imprint, or energetic pattern of each flower species. In holistic healing flower essence therapy is categorized under vibrational medicine. Vibrational medicine incorporates the use of chi energies within living organisms such as plants, gemstones and crystals, water, sunlight, and even the foods we eat.

http://healing.about.com/od/floweressences/a/nature-remdies.htm (first link that came up. )


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hum...... 

well, alright then.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Meant to get back to this thread.  hubby is into flower essences, I bought him a book on Australian flower essences last week to add to his collection.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Hum......
> 
> well, alright then.


Sorry.  I've known of flower essences for a couple of decades, but there are so many other things I need/want to study up on, or already use (medicinal herbs and essential oils) that I haven't taken up with the flower essences.

Do you find they offer something different? :dunno:

ETA: My understanding of the flower essences is that they work more on a spiritual level, while herbs/plants and essential oils work on a chemical/molecular level (although they can be used on a spiritual level if one is so inclined). Do I have that right?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm looking now into a more natural healing for pets and farm critters (and something new for me ) ... With that said flower essences keep coming up.

Just hoping to have someone to ask if questions come up.

First links that came up ... 

http://www.bachflower.com/rescue-remedy-pets-bach-flower

http://www.flowersociety.org/KathyEdstrom.htm


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

it is not a essence but animals respond well to sulfur I have had to doctor a few pets that have been shot and a couple of things come to mind 
plain old garden sulfur dusted into the wound even if they lick it all they are doing is taking a sulfur compound like a sulfa drug, add mineral oil to help it stick if that is a problem.

For mange or an unknown skin problem that has been treated and won't show 
it is cured or getting better burnt motor oil like out of a lawn mower
use gloves rub it in stem to stern it works.

I am all for natural but I find it can take longer (adds to suffering) 
or after many treatments it does not work at all.
I have many essential oils peppermint sooths the stomach on dogs but most oils used are very strong like tea tree oil
oregano and eucalyptus so they need to be thinned with a cooking oil or 
better yet mineral oil so it does not burn their skin or upset their stomach 
because animals love to lick / groom themselves. 

I have used diotomaceous earth for worming dogs and cats just sprinkle on their food you can buy food grade and use it on people also.
it is inert does not harm anything but exoskeleton type insects and lower 
forms good for gardens too.
the net has much information on it.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

I use essential oils. That is not necessarily the flower essence. But it is the essence of the plant/herb.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I use both herbs and oils ... And of late have started looking into herbal pet (and farm critter) care etc.

I have found a number of fly sprays for the horses using essential oils. I'm working now to see which one works best. I also found a herbal flea powder, that I'm also doing a test & trial on.

It was just the fact that flower essence keeps coming onto the picture and my reason for the question. 

I think I will do a little digging with the bach flowers ... can't hurt.

Wellrounded, Is your husband doing a study or using ... or a little of both?


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

I am using herbs too. But the flower essence is the topic. You can make a syrup with Elderberry flowers for cold and flu. I am making a tincture with the berries though. I froze some of the Elderberries, for a syrup later. I am studying natural medicinal plants etc... I am also working on a medicinal notebook. (both native plants, herbs, and essential oils). The notebook is just for private use. Some of it is notes I took from watching videos. I type them out, then print the file. If we are in a grid down situation, at least I have will have something printed, that I can rely on. My collection of essential oils keeps growing too. I prefer using my own herbs, or plants, if possible though, for making salves etc...


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Andi he spent a few years studying before we met, Bach flowers and many related subjects. Life has led him away from it but he's studying again. He was using but hasn't for some time, he will be again in the near future I think


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I keep Bach's Rescue Pastilles in my edc. Mostly for anxiety.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I keep Bach's Rescue Pastilles in my edc. Mostly for anxiety.


Forgot about rescue remedy, that's always in the house.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ETXgal said:


> I am also working on a medicinal notebook. (both native plants, herbs, and essential oils). The notebook is just for private use. Some of it is notes I took from watching videos. I type them out, then print the file. If we are in a grid down situation, at least I have will have something printed, that I can rely on.


That's something I've really been wanting to do, too. I'm so persnickety (some folks would use a different word, lol) about format, though, so I haven't gotten very far.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

You can use notebook tabs to separate the subject matter. Such as herb preparation, medicinal recipes, native herbs, native trees, lists of medicinal plants, tinctures, teas, salves...however you want to do it. It is YOUR book, and you decide how you want it. I try to keep things in alphabetical order too. Since I have so much in my book, it makes it easier to go back, and find something. I also have material on essential oils, and recipes with essential oils. You can also have a list of essential oils, that you use, and put them in alphabetical order too. The possibilities are endless.


----------

